# Muether's bio on Van Til now available!!!!!!



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been waiting almost 2 years for this! 

Amazon.com: Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman (American Reformed Biographies): John R. Muether: Books


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 29, 2008)

Josiah is going to want this!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2008)

Westminster Bookstore Blog » Archive » Interview with John Muether, author of Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman


----------



## ReformedDave (Mar 29, 2008)

Got mine!!!!!


----------



## caddy (Mar 29, 2008)

Our Pastor--Dr Caines--was a student under Van Til. 

I need to snag this...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to get this. I wonder if it is at OPC.org.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 30, 2008)

Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.



Does he interact with bahnsen any? My copy is in the mail.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.



Guess I'll have to buy it now...


----------



## caddy (Mar 30, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.


 
A Day!

If I could only read this fast....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.
> ...


I had a review copy briefly but shipped it out immediately still in shrinkwrap to a Prof. to review it for the 2008 Confessional Presbyterian if at all possible; be a shame to have to wait until 2009 to run a review.


----------



## ReformedDave (Mar 30, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.
> ...



Very little. States that Van Til wasn't thrilled about the theonomic position and went to some length to distance himself from it. Wished Bahnsen had concentrated on apologetics instead of writing his "Theonomy in Christian Ethics".


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.
> ...



Three pages of interaction with Bahnsen. So, it's not all that extensive.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

caddy said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Got it this week and read it in little more than a day. Fabuloso.
> ...



It really does read that fast. I couldn't Turretin anywhere near that fast!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 31, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



Is it more on Bahnsen's apologetics of Van Til, or Bahnsen's theonomy?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanhoe said:
> ...



Theonomy. However, Van Til's apologetics in general are given more than adequate treatment.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2008)

What about interaction with Kline, specifically his covenant theology?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

It is still not in Northern Ireland yet.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2008)

My copy arrived today. I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 9, 2008)

here is my review (also found on amazon--give me favorable votes!)

A Redneck on Aquinas: Review of Muether's Bio on CVT


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

Today (May 3) is Cornelius Van Til's birthday.


----------



## caddy (May 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Today (May 3) is Cornelius Van Til's birthday.


 
Easy to remember, my Grandfather's was May 2, 1900. He passed in 1990.

Van Til 1895-1987

I'm 70 pages into Muther's Bio. Good Read!


----------



## Hippo (May 3, 2008)

I enjoyed the book, I thought it showed his faults as well as his virtues as is to be desired in any biography, it especially amused me that it put his faults down to him being Dutch.


----------



## caddy (May 3, 2008)

Hippo said:


> I enjoyed the book, I thought it showed his faults as well as his virtues as is to be desired in any biography, it especially amused me that it put his faults down to him being Dutch.


 
*** If you Aint Dutch You Aint Much ***


----------

